# Are screws of for framing?



## SeattleDIY (May 31, 2008)

I watch Holmes on Homes very often. I see them frequently using screw for doing framing. Is this ok?? If it is,what kind of screw should be used??


----------



## Keith O (May 31, 2008)

Seems like it would talk a lot of extra time. If your only putting in a few studs it wouldn't matter but the more you frame the more time you would waist unless you have a hard time putting in a nail.
     I have used screws and a kreg pocket screw kit to put nailers between studs and that works great.


----------



## inspectorD (May 31, 2008)

Screws are ok for framing which is not structural. Like partition walls in basements mostly. Holmes is using a structural screw in his shows. Only because most folks can not use nails the old fashioned way...with a hammer.
You gotta remember...these folks are newly trained actor builders.
His method is good but also more expensive. 
His framing issues should be addressed, this will lead to others to think screws are ok for framing. In reality a regular screw, not structural screw is hardened when it is made, and will snap if any load is put on it. If you put a 3 inch sheetrock screw into a stud halfway, and hit it sideways with a hammer it will snap off.
If you do the same with a nail, it will only bend. This is called shear strength. I have seen decks collapse because folks used screws in hangers with no nails into the wood. 

My advise...buy nails and when you use the old fashioned hammer....don't hit the wrong nail. (finger)


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 31, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Screws are ok for framing which is not structural. Like partition walls in basements mostly. Holmes is using a structural screw in his shows. Only because most folks can not use nails the old fashioned way...with a hammer.
> You gotta remember...these folks are newly trained actor builders.
> His method is good but also more expensive.
> His framing issues should be addressed, this will lead to others to think screws are ok for framing. In reality a regular screw, not structural screw is hardened when it is made, and will snap if any load is put on it. If you put a 3 inch sheetrock screw into a stud halfway, and hit it sideways with a hammer it will snap off.
> ...



Here, Here


----------



## SeattleDIY (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't ever recall seeing any screw listed as a structural.van these be had at the big box store?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 1, 2008)

Just Google structural screws...you'll find plenty.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Seattle:
Screws are especially beneficial if your are working in the attic; they will keep from the impact of nailing and cracking the ceiling. Otherwise, I would recommend cement coated nails.
Glenn


----------

